

Debating The Year of Living Biblically - amichail
http://www.slate.com/id/2175940/entry/2175941/nav/tap1/

======
gscott
That guy took a bunch of rules without understanding them and tried to follow
them. That is NOT living biblically.

He is more like this
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharisees#.22Pharisees.22_and_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharisees#.22Pharisees.22_and_Christianity)

"An important binary in the New Testament is the opposition between law and
love. Accordingly, the New Testament presents the Pharisees as obsessed with
man-made rules (especially concerning purity) whereas Jesus is more concerned
with God's love; the Pharisees scorn sinners whereas Jesus seeks them out."

